# @The Masters



## Masters Grip (Mar 22, 2011)

Hello Everyone

I would like to invite everyone to follow us on facebook during the masters. I would also like to invite you to come join us at our tent. You can find us at mastersgrip.com . 

Four years ago, professional illustrator and avid golfer Zachary Pullen conceived and began creating "Masters Grip". Inspiration for this painting came through a story of Tiger Woods and Byron Nelson comparing their grips during a champion's dinner.

In 2011, Zachary is happy to announce the completion of a painting culminating his passions into one 72" by 24" canvas. At the center of the painting, seated at a table in the foreground of Amen Corner, a vibrant and expressive Robert Trent Jones Jr. leads Zak's rendition of the beautiful Augusta National Golf Course. Around Robert, Zak meticulously integrated the caricature portraits of all 45 professional golfers to date sharing the honor of winning the famed "green jacket"

Zachary Pullen is releasing color plaque prints of the original "Masters Grip" in two sizes: 72" by 24" (original size) and a smaller 48" by 16". A color plaque is assembled of a full color paper giclee print mounted to composite wood, coated with a UV protected layer and furnished with a integrated cleat hanging system.

Zak will be personally adding his signature to each print.


----------

